# Can I Log Open Files?



## spackler (Mar 9, 1999)

Is there a way within Windows Server 2003 or an app that I can install so that I can log and keep a history of the data under Shared Folders/Open Files? I'm looking to be able to go back at least 30 days and see which user opened specific files on a specific day.

Thanks!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

There are two stages for this:

1. Open properties of the folder, select Security then select Advanced, then the Auditing tab and add which users and/or groups of people you want to audit. For everyone use either Domain Users (for domain users) or just Users and/or Administrators and select what access methods you want to audit e.g. read, write, create, delete etc.

2. The load GPEdit.msc and under COmputer Configuration, Windows Security enable Audit options Success/Fail for the type of object to audit - I hink its File or Object Access. 

Once this is done, any accesses are logged in the Security Log in Event Viewer.


----------

